# Canned sardines in sunflower oil



## Danzig (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,I have been following a strict low FODMAP diet over the last 2 weeks with a fair amount of success. However, I have still had issues with two foods - canned plum tomatoes (fresh tomatoes are fine) and now canned sardines in sunflower oil. The canned tomatoes issue seems relatively commonplace but has anyone had issues with canned sardines in oil. I have been eating a fair amount of fish in the past two weeks with no issues so I'm assuming it is the amount of oil that kept me awake last night with strong bouts of nausea and gurgling stomach. I did try and drain as much oil away before I ate them. Can anyone relate?Thanks.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Oil is a little tricky for me. I've worked my tolerance up to be able to cook liberally with olive oil, and I can even manage a teaspoon of coconut oil and raw nuts.But food saturated in oil is out. This is fried food and foods preserved in oil. I also can't do roasted nuts or seeds.


----------



## Danzig (Apr 4, 2012)

Korga said:


> Oil is a little tricky for me. I've worked my tolerance up to be able to cook liberally with olive oil, and I can even manage a teaspoon of coconut oil and raw nuts.But food saturated in oil is out. This is fried food and foods preserved in oil. I also can't do roasted nuts or seeds.


Thanks for the reply. It's vaguely reassuring to know that I'm not the only one who has this trouble. I too don't seem to have trouble with olive oil when I use it to cook. I forgot to add in my original post that the canned sardines also gave me a wicked case of the night sweats.


----------

